# Rich Franklin vs. Wanderlei Silva II headlines UFC 147 - 190 lb Catchweight



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

> UFC 150 - August 11
> UFC 147 now has a new five-round main event, as former middleweight champion Rich Franklin will face "The Axe Murderer" Wanderlei Silva in a 190-pound catchweight feature. The two first met at UFC 99 in Germany, where Franklin earned a decision win and both men took home Fight of the Night bonuses.
> 
> Silva was originally set to face fellow TUF Brasil coach Vitor Belfort in a rematch of their 1998 UFC Brazil bout, but a hand injury forced Belfort to withdraw from the event.
> ...


http://www.ufc.com/news/ufc-147-fight-card-updates

Wasn't sure if I wanted to buy this, now I'm buying it for sure, Franklin/Silva 1 was off the hook!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I've gained interest because the fight is more competitive, but at the same time I've lost interest because this match isn't really relevant anymore. Doubt it'll sell too well, might be the lowest buyrate in the last 6 years. It would have made a good co-main event but not a main event. Can't blame them obviously because of everything that happened.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I have zero interest in this fight. Franklin win by UD again.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I think there are going to be four TUF Brasil finalists on the card 'vying to become Ultimate Fighter' not two like in TUF Las Vegas. But bring on Ace vs Wand, it was great before will be again.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

The only thing I remember from this fight is that I thought Wandy won.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Franklin will finish him. Wanderlei's chin has completely gone.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting fight. Franklin has looked hit and miss since their last fight. Wandy has looked hit and miss for the last 4 years!! I think Franklin edges it again though.

I wonder who Cung Le will fight now?


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

War Franklin!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Does Rich Franklin have his own weight division???


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

Terrible terrible event, worst main event I can remember UFC will be lucky to get 200k buys here.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I will ALWAYS buy a PPV with either Franklin or Wanderlei headlining. Always. They've earned it.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> Terrible terrible event, worst main event I can remember UFC will be lucky to get 200k buys here.


And yet this is by far the best fight on the card. Sadly the TUF Brasil fights look like they are going to be bad.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I will watch. On the internet...for free. And Dana won't stop me.

Seriously...I'm not paying 60 bucks for this card. I love me some Wandy and I respect Franklin, but neither are event top 10 MWs. And they are headlining? It wouldn't be half bad if Werdum had a better opponent. I mean Russow has been winning...vs. bums. Last I saw him he had trouble with John Olav Einamo and they both gassed terribly like 2 fat bastards. Russow doesn't offer much. Werdum is way better standing and way better on the ground. 

Not worth the price. I'm not paying 60 bucks to watch a main event of irrelevant fighters along with TUF fights. I have never paid to watch TUF fights before...why would they think I would start now?

I love MMA and I love the UFC. But I won't blindly buy PPVs that aren't up to par. 

1 top 10 fighter on the card along with 2 TUF fights as main eventers....sorry but that is pathetic.

That said, WAR WANDY!


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Well I'll be ordering this fight. All you haters can sit at home petting your JBJ posters or whatever it is you do while passing judgement on two LEGENDS.. Wandy and Ace's last fight was pretty sweet and I bet both these guys will be trying to finish to erase doubts from part one. Interesting to see another catch weight. Maybe they're considering a 190lb division for the natural sized LHWs that don't walk around at 240+ lbs? Rich is such a stellar competitor to step up again when needed for TUF. This is again a fight I'll be happy to see either win but while I love me some Franklin; Wand is the man, so WAR WAND!


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm actually happy to see this rematch. Their first meeting ended with a fairly close decision. A decision where you might think a rematch could go either way, so it's not like this is pointless. A 5 round fight between them is a good idea. I doubt either of these guys will get very tired. I'm sure Silva wants another chance since he seemed rather tentative last time around, and lost the decision, and I'm sure Franklin wouldn't mind potentially getting a more decisive win. More rounds means more time for one of these guys to put an exclamation point on the result.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

evilappendix said:


> Well I'll be ordering this fight. All you haters can sit at home petting your JBJ posters or whatever it is you do while passing judgement on two LEGENDS.. Wandy and Ace's last fight was pretty sweet and I bet both these guys will be trying to finish to erase doubts from part one. Interesting to see another catch weight. Maybe they're considering a 190lb division for the natural sized LHWs that don't walk around at 240+ lbs? Rich is such a stellar competitor to step up again when needed for TUF. This is again a fight I'll be happy to see either win but while I love me some Franklin; Wand is the man, so WAR WAND!


I think the catch weight has more to do with the fact Rich's cut to 185 hasn't always been the easiest of cuts and this fight is less than a month away.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I'll buy this card. As a lot of you mentinoed the last fight was entertaining and close, so with a 5 round fight I believe it won't go to a decsion. If it goes to a decsion, with both their styles, I believe it'll be as entertaining if not more entertaining as the last fight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

evilappendix said:


> Well I'll be ordering this fight. All you haters can sit at home petting your JBJ posters or whatever it is you do while passing judgement on two LEGENDS.. Wandy and Ace's last fight was pretty sweet and I bet both these guys will be trying to finish to erase doubts from part one. Interesting to see another catch weight. Maybe they're considering a 190lb division for the natural sized LHWs that don't walk around at 240+ lbs? Rich is such a stellar competitor to step up again when needed for TUF. This is again a fight I'll be happy to see either win but while I love me some Franklin; Wand is the man, so WAR WAND!


Not sure what pet your JBJ posters means.

If I just want to see a good fight I will go down to the local MMA circuit and watch good scraps for free.

Royce Gracie is a legend...doesn't mean I would pay 60 bucks to watch him main event a card.


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think the catch weight has more to do with the fact Rich's cut to 185 hasn't always been the easiest of cuts and this fight is less than a month away.



Perhaps but I think it has more to do with the fact that this is just a fun fight for the fans with no real bearing on rankings in a division.

I think this should be Wanderlei's last fight and Franklin just doesn't have any business going after another title shot at 185 so long as Anderson remains champ. Sure there are some interesting match-ups for Franklin at 185, but if he beats some top guys stopping them from getting their shot at the title without being able to go for one himself, then what is the point?

That being said I wouldn't mind seeing Franklin vs Bisping.


----------



## Frankie_Fourty7 (Aug 24, 2011)

i love this fight tbh i mean i thought Wand edged the first but i wasnt complaining when Frankiln got it but defo like to see what it will be like this time.
Also im not saying Wanderlei has the best Chin ever but everyone saying its completely gone are being silly. He's only been Ko'd buy some of the most power mma fighters going which could happen to any human. That being said War Wand should be a good Fight !


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

After his loss to Forrest Griffin, Rich did say he was going to retire. This fight will be purely for fun with no rankings involved. Hopefully Rich will go out with a bang and not just get knocked out.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Their first fight was absolutely incredible, this should be pretty similar. I do think Rich finishes him this time though.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Should be a fun fight. 

Bisping vs. Wand would have been better in terms of relevance, but I'll tune in for Franklin/Silva II.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

*!*



Ludinator said:


> Terrible terrible event, worst main event I can remember UFC will be lucky to get 200k buys here.


Sorry mate...don't wanna sound mean or anything, but here it goes: why...do you have to bring up the PPV argument in this discussion?! Why do you speak about PPV numbers in this thread?! Are you an MMA fan or a statistics fan?!

Franklin vs Silva 2 is a fight between 2 of the biggest MMA legends out there. You may even consider them MMA pioneers.
On top of that it's a rematch of a fight that was extremely exciting and close when it first took place.

It's a fight betwwen 2 guys who are approaching the end of their careers. Who knows...maybe it could be the last fight of one of them?!

I believe we should just enjoy the fight and stop thinking about PPV numbers and buys and other non-sense.

As fight fans, we should be just be excited like little boys who are getting a new toy...as a present.

Just enjoy it.

F*UCK PPVs!


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 9, 2011)

I love me some Rich Franklin, but it's not enough to get me to pay another $55 for the second month in a row. I think Ace will take the fight though. I can't imagine this PPV selling too terribly well honestly.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Does Rich Franklin have his own weight division???


:laugh:

Logged in for the sole purpose of repping this post...


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Awesome awesome awesome. This fight will be a war. 5 rounds? HELL FREAKING YES!!!!

Hopefully Rich can finish this time. If not it will be one hell of a fight. Both guys bring it.

If Rich wins, I would like to see him fight Stann or Bisping next.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> Does Rich Franklin have his own weight division???


Franklinweight son


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Franklin seems to be the go to guy; Tito vs Chuck. I bet Wandy asked for Franklin. It should have been Cote vs Wandy. Imagine a prime Wandy...how sick of a fight that would be.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

i love/hate that wandy is even still fighting.. love his heart but god damn i feel bad watching him get KO'd over and over again by people he would have demolished back in his prime


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

(almost)MW-Franklin is a far better fighter than LHW-Franklin, Rich isn't undersized, is faster and a better fighter allround. I hope Rich can get the win streak he deserves. Sucks it will have to be at Wanderlei's expense, but WAR FRANKLIN!!!


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Can't believe this is a PPV. I was hoping they would give Silva a winnable fight, but Franklin's probably going to beat him pretty easily, probably a late KO.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hope we get to see the old 'Ace' in the cage that night.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

LizaG said:


> Hope we get to see the old 'Ace' in the cage that night.


Noo , I really don't want to see Wandy lose haha


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Zzzzzzz


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

limba said:


> Sorry mate...don't wanna sound mean or anything, but here it goes: why...do you have to bring up the PPV argument in this discussion?! Why do you speak about PPV numbers in this thread?! Are you an MMA fan or a statistics fan?!
> 
> Franklin vs Silva 2 is a fight between 2 of the biggest MMA legends out there. You may even consider them MMA pioneers.
> On top of that it's a rematch of a fight that was extremely exciting and close when it first took place.
> ...


Ime bringing it up as an example of how low the numbers on this event are going to be, people arnt gonna spend big money on a main event with 2 guys that have no place in the UFC anymore. Also the under card isn't even strong enough to hold that fight as the main event, it sucks. I see your from the uk so you dnt pay like myself but for people who do it's a slap in the face.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Ime bringing it up as an example of how low the numbers on this event are going to be, people arnt gonna spend big money on a main event with 2 guys that have no place in the UFC anymore. Also the under card isn't even strong enough to hold that fight as the main event, it sucks. I see your from the uk so you dnt pay like myself but for people who do it's a slap in the face.


No place in the ufc? Both guys are still top level. Franklin more so who's been fighting top 5 guys still. Just because they are not a contender doesn't mean they have no place in the ufc.

Also, it's up to YOU whether you want to pay for an event or not. How is it a slap in the face? They give you the card ahead of time and you make a conscious decision as to if you want to pay for it or not. Please enlighten me how you choosing to pay for a card is the ufc slapping you in the face. I would love to hear it.

Additionally, I can bet this main event will be far more exciting than most. But hey, who cares because you don't think Wandy or Franklin are important enough. That's fine. I'll enjoy a fight that will likely go down amongst the greats while you bitch because you don't think the fight is "relevant" enough.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No place in the ufc? Both guys are still top level. Franklin more so who's been fighting top 5 guys still. Just because they are not a contender doesn't mean they have no place in the ufc.
> 
> Also, it's up to YOU whether you want to pay for an event or not. How is it a slap in the face? They give you the card ahead of time and you make a conscious decision as to if you want to pay for it or not. Please enlighten me how you choosing to pay for a card is the ufc slapping you in the face. I would love to hear it.
> 
> Additionally, I can bet this main event will be far more exciting than most. But hey, who cares because you don't think Wandy or Franklin are important enough. That's fine. I'll enjoy a fight that will likely go down amongst the greats while you bitch because you don't think the fight is "relevant" enough.



It's a slap in the face when they charge 60 dollars for an event that sucks.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> It's a slap in the face when they charge 60 dollars for an event that sucks.


How do you know an event sucks prior to the event? It's not a slap in the face. Like everything else in the world, it's a product. The product is out there for you to buy it or not. If you feel it's not good enough don't buy it. There will be another one within a month.

Guaranteed the main event is going to be a hell of a fight. Two legends going at it. This has all the makings of Shogun / Hendo.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> How do you know an event sucks prior to the event? It's not a slap in the face. Like everything else in the world, it's a product. The product is out there for you to buy it or not. If you feel it's not good enough don't buy it. There will be another one within a month.
> 
> Guaranteed the main event is going to be a hell of a fight. Two legends going at it. This has all the makings of Shogun / Hendo.



2 legends haha yeah okay. Silva has won 3 fights in the UFC. Yeah he was years ago but his times gone by. UFC is a product that is surposed to give the fans the best fights possible.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Name value does not tell you how good a fight card will be. I thought we all knew this by now.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> 2 legends haha yeah okay. Silva has won 3 fights in the UFC. Yeah he was years ago but his times gone by. UFC is a product that is surposed to give the fans the best fights possible.


If you don't recognize them as legends than that speaks for itself.

This is the best the UFC can do right now with other fights lined up and given recent injuries. You can take it as a slap in the face. I'll be enjoying a great fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't care if it has nothing to do with the title picture. If I watch a ppv and the fighters go out there and put in a good fight, then it is money well spent. I would rather see to guys not in the title picture put on a great fight, than a hyped up contender fight that is crap.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Name value does not tell you how good a fight card will be. I thought we all knew this by now.


We do but this is not strong enough for headlining a very bad card. The winner goes knowhere, the match means nothing. We went from Sonnen vs silva II to this!. I watch the UFC to see the best fighters in
The world compete, I can watch good fights on bellator, strikeforce or any other promotion. UFC is where the top talent all is, the best in the world and the best cards available and this just isn't good enough to headline a card, it's a fx or fuel card match at best.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> We do but this is not strong enough for headlining a very bad card. The winner goes knowhere, the match means nothing. We went from Sonnen vs silva II to this!. I watch the UFC to see the best fighters in
> The world compete, I can watch good fights on bellator, strikeforce or any other promotion. UFC is where the top talent all is, the best in the world and the best cards available and this just isn't good enough to headline a card, it's a fx or fuel card match at best.


Who cares if it doesn't line them up for a title or something? Why does every main event have to have some sort of title implications? If they go in there and put on a war like they did the first time, then what does it matter if they aren't going to be the next contender?

I watch the UFC for the same reason I watch any MMA promotion. To see fighters get in there and put on a good show. I mean look at Condit/Diaz. Interim belt main event, that fight was nothing even remotely close to what it was supposed to be. But you get guys like Franklin and Wanderlei who always bring it and people complain...


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Who cares if it doesn't line them up for a title or something? Why does every main event have to have some sort of title implications? If they go in there and put on a war like they did the first time, then what does it matter if they aren't going to be the next contender?
> 
> I watch the UFC for the same reason I watch any MMA promotion. To see fighters get in there and put on a good show. I mean look at Condit/Diaz. Interim belt main event, that fight was nothing even remotely close to what it was supposed to be. But you get guys like Franklin and Wanderlei who always bring it and people complain...


It's not the fight ime moaning about, the card is weak and needed a big name fight and it has nothing. What happens if this fight doesn't deliver?? Also they have took franklin out of a more interesting fight with Cung Le.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> It's not the fight ime moaning about, the card is weak and needed a big name fight and it has nothing. What happens if this fight doesn't deliver??


Then it doesn't deliver. There have been TONS of huge name fights that don't deliver. Happens all of the time.

And if you know that name value does not tell you how good a card will be, then why does this card need big names?

Like I said, I watch MMA because I enjoy it regardless if it's a big name card or not. With cards booked in advance, injuries and medical suspensions, there can't always be big name cards.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Then it doesn't deliver. There have been TONS of huge name fights that don't deliver. Happens all of the time.
> 
> And if you know that name value does not tell you how good a card will be, then why does this card need big names?
> 
> Like I said, I watch MMA because I enjoy it regardless if it's a big name card or not. With cards booked in advance, injuries and medical suspensions, there can't always be big name cards.



Your 1 in a small group that will watch and pay for anything. When people buy a ppv they want big names, title fights, number 1 contender fights, they want to see champion defend there belts and champions be crowned not a fight that's happened once before and now again when there old and past there prime. Franklin and Cung Le was a better fight and a good undercard fight. The numbers will speak for them selfs on the interest for this fight.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Your 1 in a small group that will watch and pay for anything. When people buy a ppv they want big names, title fights, number 1 contender fights, they want to see champion defend there belts and champions be crowned not a fight that's happened once before and now again when there old and past there prime. Franklin and Cung Le was a better fight and a good undercard fight. The numbers will speak for them selfs on the interest for this fight.


It is a small group and that is because most of their numbers are more than likely made up of casual viewers who don't know anyone but the superstars.

Good fights > Big name fights


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

> They sacrificed a vastly more interesting fight between Franklin and Le at UFC 148 in order to put on a rematch no one asked for on this card. This event has just been cursed by bad luck, and it's the least interesting main event fight the UFC has had on a numbered event in a really long time. The first fight was fine, but no one has been clamoring for No. 2, and with interest already waned for the Silva-Belfort rematch as a headliner, this is just a poor replacement, especially since it takes away the Franklin-Le fight. If this is still a pay-per-view event, it will be the least watched pay-per-view card in some time.


Mma Torch

Seems not only person disappointed in event.


----------



## Mike28 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ludinator said:


> It's a slap in the face when they charge 60 dollars for an event that sucks.


Sorry I just have to step in here. I didn't know you were a mindreader and know how this card is going to be. Cards like this always seem to have the best fights of the year on them. I always love watching my favorite fighters but I would always prefer to watch an exciting card of fights with nobody that is my favorite then watch a boring card of fights with my favorite fighter on it. And since you don't like it you should just step away from this conversation and not watch the fight. I guarantee it does over 200k buys though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Doesn't matter. Nobody knows how it will turn out. Me, you, the people that wrote the article, nobody. There have been plenty of fights that "nobody asked for" that turned out to be some of the best fights as there have been many spectacular fights on paper that were extreme disappointments. It goes the other way as well.

I'm not saying you have to like the card, but judging it by the names on it is bad logic and history has shown that.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This is probably the worst card I've ever seen. At some point a line has to be drawn and event cancellations need to be the norm when logistical problems and injuries cripple a card like this.

This is unacceptable. They have quite some gall to put a card like this on PPV on the heels of falling ratings all around for the calendar year.


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

You're kidding right?


Roflcopter said:


> This is probably the worst card I've ever seen. At some point a line has to be drawn and event cancellations need to be the norm when logistical problems and injuries cripple a card like this.
> 
> This is unacceptable. They have quite some gall to put a card like this on PPV on the heels of falling ratings all around for the calendar year.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Clearly he means worst UFC card of the modern era.

I still think UFC 24 is the worst ever

Lightweight bout: Jens Pulver vs. David Velasquez
Lightweight bout: Bob Cook vs. Tiki Ghosn
Lightweight bout: Dave Menne vs. Fabiano Iha
Middleweight bout: Lance Gibson vs. Jermaine Andre
*Heavyweight bout: Tedd Williams(6-0) vs. Steve Judson(0-0)*


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

I hate when two of my favorite fighters fight each other, even when it's a good fight.


----------



## Outlaw_Army (May 29, 2012)

For those saying this is going to be a great 5 round fight, i'm sure if a fighter is replaced, the fight is only 3 rounds.

I'm sure it's because the fighter who is stepping in etc has less time to prepare.


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

Vitor why'd you have to get hurt...


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

dlxrevolution said:


> Vitor why'd you have to get hurt...


Vitor getting hurt might have been the best thing for this card, what's more appealing? A rematch between two guys who put on a close entertaining FOTN a few years ago, or a rematch of a fight that ended in 44 seconds 14 years ago and since then the guy on the losing end's chin has regressed tremendously? 

I know I'm ten times more excited to see Ace/Wand 2 and I'm sure others feel the same way, it's a much, much better rematch.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> This is probably the worst card I've ever seen. At some point a line has to be drawn and event cancellations need to be the norm when logistical problems and injuries cripple a card like this.
> 
> This is unacceptable. They have quite some gall to put a card like this on PPV on the heels of falling ratings all around for the calendar year.


Don't buy it, genius. 

My God, what a concept. Not complaining, saving your cash, and streaming it for free. I think we might be on to something, boys!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> Ime bringing it up as an example of how low the numbers on this event are going to be, people arnt gonna spend big money on a main event with *2 guys that have no place in the UFC anymore*. Also the under card isn't even strong enough to hold that fight as the main event, it sucks. I see your from the uk so you dnt pay like myself but for people who do it's a slap in the face.


Stopped reading there...



Ludinator said:


> We do but this is not strong enough for headlining a very bad card. The winner goes knowhere, *the match means nothing*. We went from Sonnen vs silva II to this!. I watch the UFC to see the best fighters in
> The world compete, I can watch good fights on bellator, strikeforce or any other promotion. UFC is where the top talent all is, the best in the world and the best cards available and this just isn't good enough to headline a card, it's a fx or fuel card match at best.


:thumbsdown:
That made me laugh. 10x



Roflcopter said:


> *This is probably the worst card I've ever seen.* At some point a line has to be drawn and event cancellations need to be the norm when logistical problems and injuries cripple a card like this.
> 
> *This is unacceptable.* They have quite some gall to put a card like this on PPV on the heels of falling ratings all around for the calendar year.


I could say the same about your posts...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Vitor getting hurt might have been the best thing for this card, what's more appealing? A rematch between two guys who put on a close entertaining FOTN a few years ago, or a rematch of a fight that ended in 44 seconds 14 years ago and since then the guy on the losing end's chin has regressed tremendously?
> 
> I know I'm ten times more excited to see Ace/Wand 2 and I'm sure others feel the same way, it's a much, much better rematch.


Agreed. I would be insanely surprised if the original fight went anyway other than Vitor winning by way of (T)KO. This fight on the other hand should be awesome AGAIN.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I must say, despite the uninformed criticism by some, I am damn pumped for this fight!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I am too, there might be something kinda watchable going down when those two are after each other...


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Agreed. I would be insanely surprised if the original fight went anyway other than Vitor winning by way of (T)KO. This fight on the other hand should be awesome AGAIN.


If Rich Franklin doesn't finish this in tko or ko in quick finish then he's just as bad as Silva. Use are all expecting a war with these 2 when Silva has looked terrible for a while now, this will be over just as fast.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> If Rich Franklin doesn't finish this in tko or ko in quick finish then he's just as bad as Silva. Use are all expecting a war with these 2 when Silva has looked terrible for a while now, this will be over just as fast.


There's a reason why you're red. Just saying...

And no, I haven't negged you.

Franklin is a point fighter with some KO power. Chances are you won't see a quick finish. That doesn't mean Franklin is a bad fighter. This stuff is common sense to most people.

That's like saying GSP is just as bad as Hardy because he didn't finish in a TKO or quick finish.


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

PheelGoodInc said:


> There's a reason why you're red. Just saying...
> 
> And no, I haven't negged you.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for not neg repping. I think it's pretty stupid to neg rep me for an opinion, have i neg repped any of you for voicing yours.... No.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> If Rich Franklin doesn't finish this in tko or ko in quick finish then he's just as bad as Silva. Use are all expecting a war with these 2 when Silva has looked terrible for a while now, this will be over just as fast.


That makes no sense. Some fighters aren't finishers. I mean is GSP the same skill wise as Dan Hardy because he didn't finish him? What about Anderson Silva and Thales Leites? Dominick Cruz and Charlie Valencia?

Why in the world would he be "just as bad" as Wanderlei if he doesn't finish?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> That makes no sense. Some fighters aren't finishers. I mean is GSP the same skill wise as Dan Hardy because he didn't finish him? What about Anderson Silva and Thales Leites? Dominick Cruz and Charlie Valencia?
> 
> Why in the world would he be "just as bad" as Wanderlei if he doesn't finish?


Because silva is like a punch bag these days, it was only last year Dana said if silva loses then that's it, he's taking to much punishment. Silva's chin is not good, franklin should finish this fairly easy.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

So what? If Franklin dominates without a finish,how would he be just as bad?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ludinator said:


> *Because silva is like a punch bag these days*, it was only last year Dana said if silva loses then that's it, he's taking to much punishment. Silva's chin is not good, franklin should finish this fairly easy.


Sorry mate. But that's not true.

Being a punching bag would mean Silva taking a lot of punishement and a lot of shots - punches and kicks and still standing there. 

When the reality is: Silva cannot take punishement anymore. Anyone with above decent power will knock him out.

He is the perfect example of a fighter losing his chin. He just can't take it anymore.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The thing with Silva is that although his chin has faded, he is still dangerous with those looping punches.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

limba said:


> Sorry mate. But that's not true.
> 
> Being a punching bag would mean Silva taking a lot of punishement and a lot of shots - punches and kicks and still standing there.
> 
> ...


Tell that to Cung Le!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

PheelGoodInc said:


> There's a reason why you're red. Just saying...
> 
> And no, I haven't negged you.
> 
> ...


I kind of disagree, just because out of Rich's 28 wins...3 are by decision. He may not be an incredible one puncher, but he is definitely good at TKOing opponents and also has a number of submission victories (although mostly early in his career). Rich was able to dart in and out on Wandy without getting winged, I think hes going to come into this confident and be able to commit to a few more of his punches and be able to rock and finish Wandy.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Tell that to Cung Le!


 

Xin lỗi mate. Nhưng đó là không đúng.

Đang là một túi đấm có nghĩa là Silva tham gia rất nhiều hình phạt và rất nhiều mũi chích ngừa - bấm lỗ và đá và vẫn còn đứng ở đó.

Khi thực tế là: Silva không chịu hình phạt nữa. Bất cứ ai có ở trên Phong Nha sức mạnh sẽ knock ông.

Ông là ví dụ hoàn hảo của một máy bay chiến đấu mất cằm của ông. Ông chỉ không mất nó nữa.

:thumb02:


----------

